# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  This is a strict conservative site

## sotmfs

There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.

----------


## Calypso Jones

bologna.   You don't know the race of half the people on here.  Do you think people want to be that forthcoming.    Where are whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk.  I'd be happy to condemn that.  Post it.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014),Virgil Jones (12-15-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

Condemnations of liberal political policies that have failed the American people or the choices of black Americans that help ensure their failure to succeed are hardly evidence of blaming liberals and blacks for 'all ills'.  

Sluggish economic growth under the Obama administration is hardly a figment of conservative imagination.  Nor are the problems his pseudo amnesty will inevitably bring to the lower middle class that will see jobs taken by the newly-enfranchised 'immigrants'.  The criminality of too many blacks is also difficult to blame on white racism, although that is exactly what the Al Sharptons attempt to do.  Apparently - and unfortunately - with some success.

That conservatives point out harsh realities that liberals find distasteful does not make such realities beyond discussion.  

*Jim*

----------

Bondo (12-15-2014),Calypso Jones (12-15-2014),Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (12-16-2014),Libhater (12-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014),OriginalCyn (12-21-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014),Rutabaga (12-15-2014),St James (12-15-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

YEAH.  WHAT JIM said.   :Wink:

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Is this a thread in which we supposed to justify our existence?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),NuYawka (12-15-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Is this a thread in which we supposed to justify our existence?


give it a shot.

----------


## QuaseMarco

I am.

(blasphemy)

----------


## Coolwalker

Liberals don't like it here because their shit doesn't fly all that well. If they were truly smart, they'd re-think their political stance.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),JustPassinThru (12-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014),St James (12-15-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

@sotmfs is a long-time friend,

and compared to other sites that we've both been members of,

this forum has MUCH FEWER liberals/progressives,

which is understandable ~

there for a good while, the cons were harassed and trolled off of others,

and we banded together, in order to have as little "strife" as possible.

However, in private convos, with mutual respect for each other,

it's almost amazing how many of the SAME things we all want.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),Coolwalker (12-15-2014),Daily Bread (12-15-2014),OceanloverOH (12-16-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014),OriginalCyn (12-21-2014),Rutabaga (12-15-2014),sotmfs (12-15-2014),usfan (12-15-2014)

----------


## Beevee

> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.


If there are 1000 conservatives on this site, it's likely that 995 of them have already placed you on 'ignore'

Wear it with pride and forgive them for they do not know what they are doing.

----------


## fyrenza

I wish we did have more libs/progressives, to teach AND to learn from,

but the second anyone outs themselves AS a lib,

the denigration begins.

"Oh, well, you're just too ignorant to truly understand.",

and a heaping helping of insults/snarks,

are about all it would take to make someone just blow on past this site, imho.

----------


## Coolwalker

> If there are 1000 conservatives on this site, it's likely that 995 of them have already placed you on 'ignore'
> 
> Wear it with pride and forgive them for they do not know what they are doing.


He's an ok guy. I have no need to ignore him.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014),sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## Beevee

> He's an ok guy. I have no need to ignore him.


I won't hold my breath while waiting for another 994 confirmations.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.



I noticed you say liberal or blacks as if they're supposed to be synonymous.

IS your Freudian slip slowing?

----------


## sotmfs

> bologna.   You don't know the race of half the people on here.  Do you think people want to be that forthcoming.    Where are whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk.  I'd be happy to condemn that.  Post it.


There are no whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk on this site and there are no Blacks conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk this site either.

----------


## NuYawka

> He's an ok guy. I have no need to ignore him.


I agree, but 



> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.


And? 



😀

----------


## Katzndogz

Liberals believe that conversation is a personal attack when they get backed into a corner and have no facts upon which to make their case.  They will endless name call, start fights and distract away from the purpose of the topic.   By use of the tried and true labeling, they believe that they can distract away from the topic and force the other person into defending themselves.  That way, liberals never need to defend their positions and have no need of facts.  In this site, I have noticed that one by one, conservatives just stop responding to the liberal at all.  After which boredom just forces them out.  

There is no use in trying to converse with a liberal.  They can't handle it.  Once I have identified someone as a liberal, that's the day I normally stop dealing with them at all.   So if I have not recognized your existence, that's why.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

> I agree, but 
> 
> 
> And? 
> 
> 
> 
> 


Like I said he's an ok guy and people can make bad decisions...I'm just saying that he doesn't get under my skin is all.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),NuYawka (12-15-2014),sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> bologna.   You don't know the race of half the people on here.  Do you think people want to be that forthcoming.    Where are whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk.  I'd be happy to condemn that.  Post it.


You are missing my point,Calypso Jones.I did not claim to know the race of anyone,nevermind half,of anyone here.
The key sentence:At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts. 
My post was about this site and some of the posters here.
I think I try to be forthcoming,as others I know have when posting here.I try not to get personal and attack the messenger instead of the message.I do not post in anger,I do not and have not lost my temper posting here.I do not blame my disagreements with someone on their being a cons or a rightie.

----------

OceanloverOH (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

I tend to believe I could sit down and have a beer or two(esp if I was buying,LOL!)with most posters here.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),fyrenza (12-15-2014),NuYawka (12-15-2014),OceanloverOH (12-16-2014),OriginalCyn (12-22-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

I do not feel the need to put anyone on ignore.

----------

NuYawka (12-15-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

I have thick skin.I do not expect people to agree with me.I do not dislike someone just because they disagree with me.

----------

NuYawka (12-15-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

I care about what some people think of me.The people I like and respect,I care what those people think of me.I am here to express my opinions and have fun with those here I have come to "know" and like,not necessarily agree with.

----------

Coolwalker (12-15-2014),NuYawka (12-15-2014),OceanloverOH (12-16-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> I tend to believe I could sit down and have a beer or two(esp if I was buying,LOL!)with most posters here.


LOL, like I agreed to, I never had any problems with you. 
uploadfromtaptalk1418688835736.jpg

----------

sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> Condemnations of liberal political policies that have failed the American people or the choices of black Americans that help ensure their failure to succeed are hardly evidence of blaming liberals and blacks for 'all ills'.  
> 
> Sluggish economic growth under the Obama administration is hardly a figment of conservative imagination.  Nor are the problems his pseudo amnesty will inevitably bring to the lower middle class that will see jobs taken by the newly-enfranchised 'immigrants'.  The criminality of too many blacks is also difficult to blame on white racism, although that is exactly what the Al Sharptons attempt to do.  Apparently - and unfortunately - with some success.
> 
> That conservatives point out harsh realities that liberals find distasteful does not make such realities beyond discussion.  
> 
> *Jim*


I am not referring to condemnations of policies ,etc,Jim.

----------


## sotmfs

> Is this a thread in which we supposed to justify our existence?


Not my intention.

----------


## sotmfs

> Liberals don't like it here because their shit doesn't fly all that well. If they were truly smart, they'd re-think their political stance.


I like it here.I am no dumber than others here,no smarter either,necessarily.

----------


## sotmfs

> If there are 1000 conservatives on this site, it's likely that 995 of them have already placed you on 'ignore'
> 
> Wear it with pride and forgive them for they do not know what they are doing.


Jesus,thank you Beevee!LOL!I do not want to be on ignore,but if I am so be it.I do not place anyone on ignore.I have learned from people here,I have fun with people,I have apologized when I felt I was wrong.

----------


## Katzndogz

I never put anyone on ignore.  I don't need to put them on ignore to actually ignore them.  It's part of the free will that the Good Lord gave me.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## Canadianeye

What do you mean, by a strict conservative site? It doesn't seem strict at all. However, it is worth noting...that the freedom of speech that exists on this forum is not of the usual lib/progressive type. What you may be noticing is that when the dialog is not controlled by the usual silencing tactics (hallmark of a lib progressive type site) then it (the dialog) usually ends up with a real dialog, which brings it closer to the truth of a subject being discussed.

It isn't a strict site...you are _noticing_ the absence of a controlled dialog. IMO.

----------


## usfan

I agree that this site is a lot more 'conservative' than it used to be.  It was infested with hard core libertarian/anarchists, with varying labels to describe themselves (mini, maxi, etc..   :Laughing7: )  There still are a lot of them around, & they are not 'conservative' by a long shot.  There have been many liberals come & go, & a few regulars like @liberal hack that we string along with a promise of being a mod someday.    :Rolleyes20: 

I don't know... the whole 'liberal vs conservative' label thing is pretty boring.  I don't mind debating issues, & digging into the root motivations & bases for the ideology in question, but using labels as a slur is not helpful.. it doesn't describe anything, or communicate what a person believes.  But in our polemical, divisive society, some people want quick labels to pigeonhole their opponents.. so they don't have to follow their logic or read what they are really saying, just stick them in the labelled box & set them aside.     :Dontknow: 

But 'strict conservative?'  Nah.. hardly anyone here is strict.. Trin?  She's a creampuff.. you can say pretty much whatever you want & she won't modulate you at all.  And there are all manner of 'conservatives', with different pet issues that sets them off.  You can probably count on one hand the number of traditional conservatives that toe the line with any list of 'conservative' issues.  Try it.  Make a list of what you consider to be conservative issues, & ask which ones each person believes.  

But you don't see the usual cliques of liberals like you do on leftist run sites.  They build an echo chamber, & only let a few conservative voices in to ridicule & manipulate.  They make sure that any real logic or points are lost in a flurry of moderating or ridicule posts.  So it may seem that little is said, but its just that the leftist hecklers drown out what little voices of reason there are.  There is no such moderation here.  Leftists are free to espouse whatever socialist utopian views they want, but they will not go unscrutinized, like in liberal forums.  'Analyzing' liberal logic in those is interpreted as 'personal attack' & your post will be deleted & you infracted.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),fyrenza (12-15-2014),Sled Dog (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> I won't hold my breath while waiting for another 994 confirmations.


I think that is not necessary.

----------


## sotmfs

> I noticed you say liberal or blacks as if they're supposed to be synonymous.
> 
> IS your Freudian slip slowing?


No,many think that.

----------


## sotmfs

> Liberals believe that conversation is a personal attack when they get backed into a corner and have no facts upon which to make their case.  They will endless name call, start fights and distract away from the purpose of the topic.   By use of the tried and true labeling, they believe that they can distract away from the topic and force the other person into defending themselves.  That way, liberals never need to defend their positions and have no need of facts.  In this site, I have noticed that one by one, conservatives just stop responding to the liberal at all.  After which boredom just forces them out.  
> 
> There is no use in trying to converse with a liberal.  They can't handle it.  Once I have identified someone as a liberal, that's the day I normally stop dealing with them at all.   So if I have not recognized your existence, that's why.


Sorry to hear that.What posts have I started name calling and fighting?

----------


## sotmfs

> Like I said he's an ok guy and people can make bad decisions...I'm just saying that he doesn't get under my skin is all.


I am not here to get under anyones skin.

----------


## sotmfs

> LOL, like I agreed to, I never had any problems with you. 
> Attachment 6987


Likewise.

----------


## sotmfs

I did not start this thread to see who,if anyone,likes or dislikes me.I am not whining or complaining.I am not being driven off.I am expressing an opinion of mine and sharing it with those that do not have me on ignore.

----------


## sotmfs

Anyway,I do not hide mush,in my opinion.Read My bio,it says more about me than some others say about themselves.That does not make me any better or any worse just sayin!

----------


## Dos Equis

> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.


I don't know what you are talking about in regards to myself.  I've spent a great deal of time bashing Republicans who are not conservatives.  In addition, I've championed Ben Carson as a Presidential candidate, who happens to be black

For me, a liberal/progressive/statist is someone who continuously points out the never ending problems in society, and seeks to empower government to "fix" them.  This leads to a never expanding government.  It matters little whether the person doing it has an "R" by their name or a "D".

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

One more thing!! Trinity runs this site very well.If I thought She didn't I would not be here.I do not want to be on a site were everyone,or most,agree with me most of the time.I am not here to hassle or troll.
I am here to have fun and read what others are thinking and respond.
I can hold my own.I definetly do not want to hold someone elses!!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),fyrenza (12-15-2014),NuYawka (12-15-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

[QUOTE=sotmfs;471267]


> bologna.   You don't know the race of half the people on here.  Do you think people want to be that forthcoming.    Where are whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk.  I'd be happy to condemn that.  Post it.[/QUOTE
> There are no whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk on this site and there are no Blacks conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk this site either.


im thinking thats the problem...

theres no whites, knocking out, setting on fire, black folks...

perhaps theres a point to tit for tat...

----------


## Katzndogz

> Sorry to hear that.What posts have I started name calling and fighting?


The world does not revolve around you.   If you have taken my general comments personally perhaps you need to meditate.

----------


## NuYawka

> bologna.   You don't know the race of half the people on here.


OH PLEASE. 

I'm willing to bet my next paycheck that there are no more than one, two, MAYBE three black posters on this forum that post somewhat regularly.

----------


## sotmfs

> I don't know what you are talking about in regards to myself.  I've spent a great deal of time bashing Republicans who are not conservatives.  In addition, I've championed Ben Carson as a Presidential candidate, who happens to be black
> 
> For me, a liberal/progressive/statist is someone who continuously points out the never ending problems in society, and seeks to empower government to "fix" them.  This leads to a never expanding government.  It matters little whether the person doing it has an "R" by their name or a "D".


Dos Equis ,not talking about you.Most,like yourself,here I have no problem with.As a mater of fact I have no problem with anyone here.

----------


## sotmfs

[QUOTE=Rutabaga;471320]


> im thinking thats the problem...
> 
> theres no whites, knocking out, setting on fire, black folks...
> 
> perhaps theres a point to tit for tat...


White prefer to pull the heads of of Blacks.To each their own,Rutabaga!

----------


## sotmfs

> The world does not revolve around you.   If you have taken my general comments personally perhaps you need to meditate.


Your kidding Katzndogz!! Now you are going too far! You believe the world does not revolve around me?
I didn't take them personal until now.

----------


## sotmfs

> The world does not revolve around you.   If you have taken my general comments personally perhaps you need to meditate.


I don't meditate,I prefer to mediate!

----------


## sotmfs

> OH PLEASE. 
> 
> I'm willing to bet my next paycheck that there are no more than one, two, MAYBE three black posters on this forum that post somewhat regularly.


You are probably correct,NuYawka.

----------

NuYawka (12-15-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The problem is:

Conservatives reason.  They work problems through.

Liberals emote.  They smear and accuse and demolish their opponents with character assassinations.

You could as well have a discussion with one person speaking English and another Mandarin.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),Jim Scott (12-16-2014),Rutabaga (12-16-2014),usfan (12-15-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

I guess I am saying most here are right and many here of course think I am wrong! LOL!

----------


## sotmfs

> The problem is:
> 
> Conservatives reason.  They work problems through.
> 
> Liberals emote.  They smear and accuse and demolish their opponents with character assassinations.
> 
> You could as well have a discussion with one person speaking English and another Mandarin.


I see the same with non-liberals.Some claiming to be conservative do the same,JustPassinThru.It is exhibited on this site and others by both.
People are more similar than not.

----------


## sotmfs

Usfan,you are right about Trinnity.She runs Her site very well,indeed.
Maybe "strict "was the wrong adjective.

----------


## Calypso Jones

[QUOTE=sotmfs;471267]


> bologna.   You don't know the race of half the people on here.  Do you think people want to be that forthcoming.    Where are whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk.  I'd be happy to condemn that.  Post it.[/QUOTE
> There are no whites conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk on this site and there are no Blacks conducting the knock out game.   Or burning conservatives or non black folk this site either.



what?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> One more thing!! Trinity runs this site very well.If I thought She didn't I would not be here.I do not want to be on a site were everyone,or most,agree with me most of the time.I am not here to hassle or troll.
> I am here to have fun and read what others are thinking and respond.
> *I can hold my own.I definetly do not want to hold someone elses!!*


good rule to live by.

----------


## sotmfs

[QUOTE=Calypso Jones;471354]


> what?


What?

----------


## Roadmaster

To me a conservative loves God, family and country. I see more republicans and others than that .

----------


## sotmfs

Most here would call me a liberal.Some would think that is too polite and I am sure have numerous adjectives they would use with it.

----------


## sotmfs

> To me a conservative loves God, family and country. I see more republicans and others than that .


Well roadmaster,I love family,friends,and country.I do not believe in a supreme being,as you probably know.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Well roadmaster,I love family,friends,and country.I do not believe in a supreme being,as you probably know.


 Then I would call you an independent, not a liberal.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I do not feel the need to put anyone on ignore.


I recently put someone on ignore for the 1st time ever since I've been posting on forums. It was not on this forum but the person was like a rabid dog and started calling me a Liberal and making all kinds of presumptions and allegations about me. The screwball got me angry.  I may not be the most right wing but sure as hell ain't no liberal.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),St James (12-15-2014),Virgil Jones (12-15-2014)

----------


## St James

> Most here would call me a liberal.Some would think that is too polite and I am sure have numerous adjectives they would use with it.


we'll let ya know when you've slipped your collar....................

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014)

----------


## St James

> I recently put someone on ignore for the 1st time ever since I've been posting on forums. It was not on this forum but the person was like a rabid dog and started calling me a Liberal and making all kinds of presumptions and allegations about me. The screwball got me angry.  I may not be the most right wing but sure as hell ain't no liberal.


 @CBHype oh have you no tolerance? No empathy? no soft spot for the smart -assed? NO whip for the -o-will?  good! :Smiley ROFLMAO:  sometimes ya gotta wonder if these people just step off the curb and damn the consequences..........

----------


## Roadmaster

When I say liberal, I mean communist. Don't believe in freedom of speech, Religion, the laws this country was founded on, our constitution.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

[QUOTE=sotmfs;471341]


> White prefer to pull the heads of of Blacks.To each their own,Rutabaga!


I drink a lot too, and you are a treasure of a poster. Hang your head high lad, there are ales to drink and politics to discuss

----------

sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> we'll let ya know when you've slipped your collar....................


Of course,likewise.

----------


## sotmfs

> I recently put someone on ignore for the 1st time ever since I've been posting on forums. It was not on this forum but the person was like a rabid dog and started calling me a Liberal and making all kinds of presumptions and allegations about me. The screwball got me angry.  I may not be the most right wing but sure as hell ain't no liberal.


Try to never let people make you angry when posting.My opinion.

----------


## sotmfs

[QUOTE=Virgil Jones;471373]


> I drink a lot too, and you are a treasure of a poster. Hang your head high lad, there are ales to drink and politics to discuss


Thanks Virgil,My arms are too damn short to pat my back.LOL!

----------


## Network

> When I say liberal, I mean communist. Don't believe in freedom of speech, Religion, the laws this country was founded on, our constitution.

----------


## Network

_My arms rest upon fasces pillars, wanna secede now?_

----------


## Network

But this forum is full of national socialists (called conservatives in America).

No doubt.

----------

fyrenza (12-15-2014),Roadmaster (12-15-2014)

----------


## Network

Zig Hi

----------


## Trinnity

> If there are 1000 conservatives on this site, it's likely that 995 of them have already placed you on 'ignore'
> 
> Wear it with pride and forgive them for they do not know what they are doing.


sotmfs is a nice person and well liked here.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-15-2014),fyrenza (12-15-2014),OceanloverOH (12-16-2014),Roadmaster (12-15-2014),sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Und wir gehen


> Zig Hi


 :Smiley20:

----------


## Network

> Und wir gehen


bück dich

----------


## NuYawka

> To me a conservative loves God, family and country. I see more republicans and others than that .


I really don't know why Conservatives are 'supposed' to be religious in the eyes of people like you. 

Why can't someone have a pure heart and good values without fearing a fiery hellfire otherwise? 

Kinda stupid, to be honest.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I really don't know why Conservatives are 'supposed' to be religious in the eyes of people like you. 
> 
> Why can't someone have a pure heart and good values without fearing a fiery hellfire otherwise? 
> 
> Kinda stupid, to be honest.


I don't fear it because I am not going. I was raised to believe that's what conservative means in the south. Never called myself an R or D.

----------


## protectionist

> Liberals don't like it here because their shit doesn't fly all that well. If they were truly smart, they'd re-think their political stance.


They like forums where there are almost no conservatives at all, and they can gang up on any cons who do show up.  Like in Political Forums.  That dive.  We ought to all show up there at once, and kick their asses.

----------

fyrenza (12-15-2014),Roadmaster (12-15-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> He's an ok guy. I have no need to ignore him.


He and I have a some heated exchange but I see no reason to put him on ignore. I save that for the occasional anus that comes along.

----------

sotmfs (12-16-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I tend to believe I could sit down and have a beer or two(esp if I was buying,LOL!)with most posters here.


I don't drink but, I do appreciate the offer.

----------


## sachem

> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.


I have often found being on "conservative" forums to be quite entertaining. Sometimes lol funny. I don't belong to any "liberal" sites.

----------

sotmfs (12-15-2014)

----------


## Beevee

> Jesus,thank you Beevee!LOL!I do not want to be on ignore,but if I am so be it.I do not place anyone on ignore.I have learned from people here,I have fun with people,I have apologized when I felt I was wrong.


Americans lives on apologies. It makes Americans feel a lot better while not contributing one ounce to improvement.

----------


## Beevee

> sotmfs is a nice person and well liked here.


I see.

Well, that's me told then!

----------


## sotmfs

> sotmfs is a nice person and well liked here.


Jeez!!  Thanks Trinnity.I started this thread because it reflected my thoughts about what I have been experiencing or I should say seeing here this week.Let me say this,I never felt I should leave or was not wanted.I am just a guy ,posting,having fun,and meeting new people.
I also was not looking for sympathy(I already found that in the dictionary.Yes ,between shit and syphilis.)or trying to see who liked me or not.
But many responses surprised me and renewed my faith(which was not lost,really)in people.We have more in common than we care to admit sometimes.It is easy to forget that with internet anonymity.

----------


## sotmfs

> I really don't know why Conservatives are 'supposed' to be religious in the eyes of people like you. 
> 
> Why can't someone have a pure heart and good values without fearing a fiery hellfire otherwise? 
> 
> Kinda stupid, to be honest.


They can and do without the fear of hell.

----------


## sotmfs

> He and I have a some heated exchange but I see no reason to put him on ignore. I save that for the occasional anus that comes along.


I am not occasional,but as many of my friends know,I can be an asshole!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> I don't drink but, I do appreciate the offer.


You were not included!! LOL! Only kidding.
Heated exchanges are required some times.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> I have often found being on "conservative" forums to be quite entertaining. Sometimes lol funny. I don't belong to any "liberal" sites.


Sachem,this is the only site I am on,now.I do miss being the caustic guy on the original AWE.I had fun with canuck and some of the others.I was younger and less "mellow"

----------


## sachem

> Sachem,this is the only site I am on,now.I do miss being the caustic guy on the original AWE.I had fun with canuck and some of the others.I was younger and less "mellow"


Ah, the good old days.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sotmfs

> Americans lives on apologies. It makes Americans feel a lot better while not contributing one ounce to improvement.


Beevee,I only apologize when it contributes to improving the situation that I was wrong in.
I had a friend that used to apologize to me often.Finally,pissed one day,I quietly said to him"stop the stupid shit you are apologizing for.It is getting tired and old.I am fucking sick of hearing it.So just fucking stop."
It stopped.

----------


## sotmfs

> I see.
> 
> Well, that's me told then!


And you better not forget it!! LOL!

----------


## sotmfs

> Ah, the good old days.


Yes,and soon these will be the "good ole days"

----------


## sotmfs

So,time to get back to giving me shit and me doing the same!
Whadda ya say?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014)

----------


## sachem

> Yes,and soon these will be the "good ole days"


Yup. Although we are falling apart faster now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sachem

> So,time to get back to giving me shit and me doing the same!
> Whadda ya say?


So we gotta give you some shit? Hmmmm................

----------


## Sled Dog

ALL conservatives are "strict".

Self-discipline is how children become adults.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014)

----------


## sachem

> ALL conservatives are "strict".
> 
> Self-discipline is how children become adults.


It happens regardless.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I wish we did have more libs/progressives, to teach AND to learn from,
> 
> but the second anyone outs themselves AS a lib,
> 
> the denigration begins.
> 
> "Oh, well, you're just too ignorant to truly understand.",
> 
> and a heaping helping of insults/snarks,
> ...


WHAT are we supposed to learn from the fascists that have worked so hard to destroy the United States?

The newest lies about the men that founded the nation?

New ways to save the Earth by destroying our children's future?

New ways to feel guilty for being properly educated?

New ways to despise the liberals who STILL can't figure out that it's THEIR policies that are causing the problems in the country?

Is racism a problem in the US?  It is now, it wasn't in 2008.  Why?  Because the liberals have reintroduced the White BoogeyMan, again.   You people ever come up with something besides "its the white conservatives fault"?

Liberals insist we have a low-tax problem, not a massive spending problem.  Why would anyone pay attention to a liberal giving the same old Flatlander Peacecry?

In foreign policy, it's the world that sucks, not the United States.  Why are you people trying to fix the world?  Because the world, like the liberal, is heavily Marxist, which explains why it and the liberals are fucked up.

Domestically the liberal wants to murder the baby as a human right, and protect the mass murderer for no coherent reason.

Really, why would anyone want to read liberal drivel?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014),Jim Scott (12-16-2014),Libhater (12-16-2014)

----------


## Sled Dog

> It happens regardless.


Not to liberals.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014)

----------


## sachem

> Not to liberals.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## sotmfs

> Yup. Although we are falling apart faster now.


You know it,Sachem.

----------


## sotmfs

> So we gotta give you some shit? Hmmmm................


Not you Sachem,the others I disagree with friend and foe alike.

----------


## sotmfs

> WHAT are we supposed to learn from the fascists that have worked so hard to destroy the United States?
> 
> The newest lies about the men that founded the nation?
> 
> New ways to save the Earth by destroying our children's future?
> 
> New ways to feel guilty for being properly educated?
> 
> New ways to despise the liberals who STILL can't figure out that it's THEIR policies that are causing the problems in the country?
> ...


No shit!! Reading your words of wisdom is all that is needed!

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.


That's because most here aren't conservatives. They are progressives, who, like all progressives, believe that the state is a solution to societal ills. They lean conservative, and so they hate the "liberals", but they don't differ substantially from them when it comes to the power of government to fix every little problem.

----------


## Karl

> He's an ok guy. I have no need to ignore him.





> I won't hold my breath while waiting for another 994 confirmations.





> I do not feel the need to put anyone on ignore.


The ones around here who do ignore people generally have nothing more to say than to call everything communist/socialist so I wouldn't worry too much about that

----------

sotmfs (12-16-2014)

----------


## East of the Beast

As far as politics is concerned there are basically two philosophies.Conservative and liberal.Race,gender,religion and even sexual orientation should not be considered in any political debate.Politics is an arena of ideals and ideas.People of the same political leanings are naturally drawn together.This site just happens have to more conservatives than liberals.But, that is not say more liberals aren't welcome.Just be forewarned they will not be allowed to ruin the good thing we have here.

----------

sotmfs (12-16-2014)

----------


## patrickt

I can understand the concern. The left can't tolerate even one cable channel that isn't a leftist propaganda outlet. The leftists can't allow a speaker at a university that isn't a shill for the left. The leftists celebrate women who lie about rapes performing a service by alerting people to the problem. No, not the problem of lying and having a gullible press publish the lies. 

No, it's easy to understand why a leftists wouldn't be able to tolerate a site with even one person who wasn't a leftist. One person who would say, healthcare can't be free. Education can't be free. Food can't be free. Housing can't be free because someone has to pay.

They can't tolerate someone who says, "Yes, there should be a border and we should control it." Lordy no. Can't allow those sorts of ideas to take hold.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014),Jim Scott (12-16-2014),Sled Dog (12-17-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.


I don't blame all Blacks for what is going on, just the ones who listen to the liberal leftist who think that they are better off listening to the people giving them a handout instead of a hand up.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-16-2014),NuYawka (12-16-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> If there are 1000 conservatives on this site, it's likely that 995 of them have already placed you on 'ignore'
> 
> Wear it with pride and forgive them for they do not know what they are doing.


I don't place on ignore, I just simply ignore people I do not wish to respond to.

----------

NuYawka (12-16-2014),sotmfs (12-16-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I don't place on ignore, I just simply ignore people I do not wish to respond to.


I ignore posters that go out of their way to piss you off. They are not worth it.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I wish we did have more libs/progressives, to teach AND to learn from,
> 
> but the second anyone outs themselves AS a lib,
> 
> the denigration begins.
> 
> "Oh, well, you're just too ignorant to truly understand.",
> 
> and a heaping helping of insults/snarks,
> ...


Oh come on Fyren.  You and I just came from a site that had turned primarily liberal and would consistently ban us if we strayed an inch from liberal dogma.  Furthermore you know that several of the "regulars" were nothing more than snark posters who could not be answered in any meaningful way.  I don't see the animosity against liberals here that existed against conservatives there.  Maybe there is just a better, more intelligent, class of liberals on this board.  I would like to see more liberals, I just don't want more of the Alinski trained marginalize the opposition "arguments" you had over there.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I won't hold my breath while waiting for another 994 confirmations.


 I haven't even put you on ignore, why would I ban him, he's fairly articulate and not prone to name calling.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I tend to believe I could sit down and have a beer or two(esp if I was buying,LOL!)with most posters here.



What kind?  I only drink Ole Speckled Hen.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Actually when all is said and done I like Heinlein's quote best of all.

I will paraphrase it since I can't remember the entire wording.

Labels like liberal, conservative, Democrat, Republican, Monarchist, capitalist, socialist are ineffective.  The world is divided into two groups, Those who want to control others and those who don't.

----------

Corruptbuddha (12-16-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014),sotmfs (12-16-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> They like forums where there are almost no conservatives at all, and they can gang up on any cons who do show up.  Like in Political Forums.  That dive.  We ought to all show up there at once, and kick their asses.



I can't, I am persona non gratis over there.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


> I have often found being on "conservative" forums to be quite entertaining. Sometimes lol funny. I don't belong to any "liberal" sites.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

By the way, for someone who gives people the finger while sitting in Dunkin Donuts you do get more beautiful every day!!!

----------


## Trinnity

:Thinking:

----------

sotmfs (12-16-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


Its an inside joke @Trinnity

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

By the way, I have stopped arguing with liberals.  I have learned I am not a jack ass whisperer.

----------

East of the Beast (12-16-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014)

----------


## Jim Scott

> I am not referring to condemnations of policies ,etc,Jim.


Then one can assume you are referring to the condemnation of liberal posters or politicians that espouse liberal ideology.   

 If so, that is part of debating and, as you've noted, the anonymity of the internet tends to intensify such disparagement.  While I have no qualms about criticizing a politician who is answerable to the people, I try to avoid direct criticism of an individual poster and focus on what I consider the error of their contention, as I may see it.  I'm far more interested in discussing political ideology, it's manifestations and effects on our society than bickering back and forth with a basically anonymous person that will likely never agree with me (and vice-versa) or that considers anyone not sharing their particular view of the world and American politics as an enemy to be sneered at and called silly names.  That is a waste of my time and I avoid those types.  No need to use the 'ignore' function, I just do not respond to them.  One makes choices.

Your OP that declared this is a conservative site that blames liberals and blacks for 'all ills' was _partly_ correct.  As many prior posts have stated, the majority of TPF posters share some aspect of conservative political views and attitudes.  They do castigate liberal politicians and those who support them.  That the political left has ushered in a new season of racial unrest for political advantage is obvious.  Conservatives do blame black Americans for buying into the lies that America is a racist nation and that white police officers are focused on killing as many innocent black men as possible.  That is palpable rubbish.  After many years of slowly improving race relations in the U.S., to see mobs of black Americans looting, burning and destroying over the fact that a white police officer shot and killed a young black thug who had attacked the officer and was returning to do so, again, after being told to back off and hear the mostly-black mobs obediently chanting about 'justice' is discouraging and does much damage to race relations.  

Blacks that continue to exhibit the kind of self-destructive behaviors that practically ensure poverty and a lack of success in any society are rightly singled out for condemnation.  That is not blaming 'all ills' on black Americans but simply pointing out unpleasant truths that some do not wish to read.  However, serious posters cannot simply ignore reality as some try to do.  That may mean writing what some might consider harsh or unfair criticisms of blacks or feminists or, usually, liberal politicians and their policies.     Because conservatives generally view the leftist policies of Obama and the Democrat party those will be singled out for criticism most often.  That should not be seen as 'blaming all ills' on liberals or blacks, just the ones they either created or help make worse.  

I have often suggested that it is not beneficial to take internet comments 'personally'.   Few posters on TPF actually know each other and frankly, we are simply sharing opinions.  Of course we'll occasionally disagree.  To which I reply: _so what?_  None of us can raise or lower taxes, start a war or put our national security at risk.  Presidents and congressional politicians can.  _They_ are the ones we need to watch and expose when they do things against the best interests of the people they purport to represent.  Those people, their policies and those that support and apologize for them are the folks conservative posters oppose, with what I consider, good reason.  

*Jim*

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-16-2014),usfan (12-16-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> There are not many,if any,liberals or Blacks on this site.At least not many that often blame everything on conservatives or Whites in their posts.
> If I had to define what a conservative is ,using many posts here as evidence,I would say one who blames libs,lefties,blacks for all ills.
> I know that is not the true definition,it is what I see exhibited by some here.


No what you find here are people that refuse to listen to your liberal lies and accept your never ending liberal excuses.  
Reality does takes some getting used to, and is often not pleasant.  But it is better than living in the liberal cesspool of lies.

At the end of the day, when you've told all your lies.  Reality is still there to bite you in the ass.

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:  be nice or I'll get CJ's fly swatter after you.

----------


## sotmfs

> I ignore posters that go out of their way to piss you off. They are not worth it.


No,they are not worth it.Respond,in the manner that best gets your point and opinion understood,not necessarily agreed with,but understood.Pissing someone off is not the way to achieve that.

----------


## sotmfs

> What kind?  I only drink Ole Speckled Hen.


That is the kind!!

----------


## sotmfs

> No what you find here are people that refuse to listen to your liberal lies and accept your never ending liberal excuses.  
> Reality does takes some getting used to, and is often not pleasant.  But it is better than living in the liberal cesspool of lies.
> 
> At the end of the day, when you've told all your lies.  Reality is still there to bite you in the ass.


Fur sure!!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> That is the kind!!


On my way over.  How far is the bus stop from your house?

----------


## sotmfs

> On my way over.  How far is the bus stop from your house?


About a 100 yards,my friend.

----------


## Rutabaga

> OH PLEASE. 
> 
> I'm willing to bet my next paycheck that there are no more than one, two, MAYBE *three black posters on this forum that post somewhat regularly.*


*
*
if we go by the number who regularly post, 3 black members would be about the correct percentage per population...

----------


## Rutabaga

[QUOTE=sotmfs;471341]


> *White prefer to pull the heads of of Blacks.To each their own,Rutabaga*!



im sorry, i dont understand this...

----------


## sotmfs

[QUOTE=Rutabaga;471936]


> im sorry, i dont understand this...


I think I was responding to someone saying  Blacks burning Whites ,maybe Whites should burn Blacks.
I said"Whites prefer pulling the heads off of Blacks"
I was referring to an incident in Texas,I believe,were 3 White guys dragged a Black guy with their truck until his head came off.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Liberals don't like it here because their shit doesn't fly all that well. If they were truly smart, they'd re-think their political stance.


*That scene from War Games*



Maybe they learned they can't ever win here.



The only way libs can win here is by not playing.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Rutabaga

> Americans lives on apologies. It makes Americans feel a lot better while not contributing one ounce to improvement.


well now thats a big bucket-o-stupid right there!


GOOD JOB!!!!

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

[QUOTE=Rutabaga;471936]


> im sorry, i dont understand this...


http://www.cnn.com/US/9807/06/draggi....02/index.html

----------


## Calypso Jones

Americans need to come to grips with the fact that it's not just muslims that want to see the end of western civilization.  It is also American leftists.

----------

JustPassinThru (12-16-2014),Libhater (12-17-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014),Virgil Jones (12-16-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Americans need to come to grips with the fact that it's not just muslims that want to see the end of western civilization.  It is also American leftists.


That is exactly the point. They opine about capitalism, and a free market that destroys black and brown lives, and sucks the wealth out of the brown and black world.

It is total bullshit, we know that, but our liberal universities actually preach their venom so much that some universities gave students time off during exams, to grieve the deaths of the heart attack victim Garner in New York. What the fuck is going on in this country, we are sinking faster than a lead bar?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.


Maybe most, but not the ones in charge. Obama hates this country, and he has proven that every step along the way.

Also if you look to leftist movements, they are all about socialism, and they despise capitalism

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Americans need to come to grips with the fact that it's not just muslims that want to see the end of western civilization.  It is also American leftists.


Yes, you are right.

The only thing I can find missing in your assessment is your acknowledgement of which of the two groups enjoys protection, no, make that virtual immunity from criticism and efforts to learn what's going on in their gathering places.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Yes, you are right.
> 
> The only thing I can find missing in your assessment is your acknowledgement of which of the two groups enjoys protection from criticism and efforts to learn what's going on in their gathering places.


I'd say both.  How many Christian and middle eastern babies are being slaughtered in the name of islam and our media is silent and thereby complicit.  The American Left and Islam are using the same radical leftist play book.  The American left thinks they can control islam.  they are wrong....they really don't know just how wrong they are.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-16-2014),Rutabaga (12-17-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.


Also, have you actually heard of the shit being taught in American schools and universities? Crap like white privilege, critical race theory? There is a large marxist movement that slanders the US in every way, calls us the greatest evil in the world, and supports our enemies as being "oppressed"

----------

Libhater (12-17-2014),Rutabaga (12-17-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.


 That I strongly disagree. It's the liberals lefts that want to take away guns, speech, impose laws that are bias.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.


That used to be the case Sotmfs.  You may be one of the few remaining.   Something has happened to the left.  They don't like America.  In most cases they hate it.   They would love to see it suffer...especially the right side of it.   And they will gladly suffer if that is what it takes.   It will also take their lives...but like true leftists...they don't think that far ahead.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I'd say both.  How many Christian and middle eastern babies are being slaughtered in the name of islam and our media is silent and thereby complicit.  The American Left and Islam are using the same radical leftist play book.  The American left thinks they can control islam.  they are wrong....they really don't know just how wrong they are.


I've long been amazed that Leftists actually consider the RIGHT greater threats than Jihadists!




> "To the Democrat Party, the Republicans are not the big threat; you and me are.  Not the Taliban.  Not Al-Qaeda. Not Islamic jihadist terrorists." -Rush

----------


## JustPassinThru

> As far as politics is concerned there are basically two philosophies.Conservative and liberal.Race,gender,religion and even sexual orientation should not be considered in any political debate.Politics is an arena of ideals and ideas.People of the same political leanings are naturally drawn together.This site just happens have to more conservatives than liberals.But, that is not say more liberals aren't welcome.Just be forewarned they will not be allowed to ruin the good thing we have here.


It's an either-or.  The two positions come from opposite political philosophies - either you favor collectivism or you do not.  There can be no "blending" - blending is a transition state, where a culture morphs from protecting and rewarding individual initiative, which built that culture; into collectivism, which takes it down.

Anyone who advocates a "mix" or "blend" is revealing he has no political philosophy - he is making decisions _ad-hoc_, without guidance.  Like someone lost in his car with no map and no idea where his destination even is.  He is swayed by emotion; and liberals play on that lack of focus.

----------


## sachem

> That used to be the case Sotmfs.  You may be one of the few remaining.   Something has happened to the left.  They don't like America.  In most cases they hate it.   They would love to see it suffer...especially the right side of it.   And they will gladly suffer if that is what it takes.   It will also take their lives...but like true leftists...they don't think that far ahead.


That is totally absurd. The righties cling to an America that never existed, except in their minds.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> That is totally absurd. The righties cling to an America that never existed, except in their minds.


how so.

and while you're at it, tell me the left's vision for America.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> That is totally absurd. The righties cling to an America that never existed, except in their minds.


Funny that you say that, Americans once landed on the moon. Now they cannot get past a heart attack victim who resisted arrest and had to be wrestled down. Can you tell me which America was greater?

----------

JustPassinThru (12-16-2014),Libhater (12-17-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Sachem, America really did exist, and was truly the greatest country in the history of the world

----------

Rutabaga (12-17-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.


Then why are you all Communists?   You want to change everything about America, starting with everything that made it great.

And don't bother to lie about liberals being Communists.  Save your lies for each other.  You're the ones that appreciate obvious lies, told amatuerishly.

----------

Libhater (12-17-2014),Virgil Jones (12-16-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Then why are you all Communists?   You want to change everything about America, starting with everything that made it great.
> 
> And don't bother to lie about liberals being Communists.  Save your lies for each other.  You're the ones that appreciate obvious lies, told amatuerishly.


I agree in every way with your post. It is time we spanked these liberal fags and turned them out into the fields

----------

Libhater (12-17-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

The biggest thing to know is that whites are not the ones murdering left and right in the US. Nor are christians the ones murdering left and right in the world. Having said that, any white person or Christian who commits a murder will be advertised throughout the world as genocide.

Meanwhile blacks in the US, 13% of the population, commit 55% of the murders in the US. The beaners commit most of the rest. White folks are peaceful as hell, and yet white people are accused everyday of genocide

----------

Rutabaga (12-17-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Sachem, America really did exist, and was truly the greatest country in the history of the world


Agree with this - and especially the past tense.

----------

Virgil Jones (12-17-2014)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I don't blame all Blacks for what is going on, just the ones who listen to the liberal leftist who think that they are better off listening to the people giving them a handout instead of a hand up.


I blame EVERYONE that voted for King Ebola, ever.

Oops...95% of black voters voted for King Ebola.

95% isn't all of them.

----------

Libhater (12-17-2014),Old Ridge Runner (12-17-2014)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Oh come on Fyren.  You and I just came from a site that had turned primarily liberal and would consistently ban us if we strayed an inch from liberal dogma.  Furthermore you know that several of the "regulars" were nothing more than snark posters who could not be answered in any meaningful way.  I don't see the animosity against liberals here that existed against conservatives there.  Maybe there is just a better, more intelligent, class of liberals on this board.  I would like to see more liberals, I just don't want more of the Alinski trained marginalize the opposition "arguments" you had over there.


Liberals are like muslims.  When muslims are a distinct minority in a country, they keep a low profile and pretend to be dedicated law abiding citizens.   When, as is happening in Ethiopia, they become local majorities while still a national minority, they will post notes on the doors of Christians threatening death if they don't leave, and destroying Christian churches.

Liberals do the same thing.   We shouldn't make the mistake we continue to make with smallpox and keep a small sample around for study when we finally wipe out the breed.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Americans lives on apologies. It makes Americans feel a lot better while not contributing one ounce to improvement.


You're describing liberals, who are flatly NOT American.

----------

Rutabaga (12-17-2014)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.


If that were true, they wouldn't be working day and night to destroy America.

Obama is a traitor.

People who defend Obama are traitors.

Traitors by definition don't love what they are betraying.

----------

Libhater (12-17-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> If that were true, they wouldn't be working day and night to destroy America.
> 
> Obama is a traitor.
> 
> People who defend Obama are traitors.
> 
> Traitors by definition don't love what they are betraying.


You have the right to your opinion and I will defend that right the best I can.This is what Americans do and I am an American and I love MY COUNTRY.

So keep posting ,fellow American,state your opinions.

----------


## Libhater

I sure hope this is a strict Conservative site, for I don't want to be a part of any movement or any political party that seems and or acts like they're anti American and have an anti American
value system.

Here is the Tea Party Platform; one in which I deeply Value:


1.   Eliminate Excessive Taxes

2.   Eliminate the National Debt

3.   Eliminate Deficit Spending

4.   Protect the Free Market

5.   Abide by the Constitution of the United States

6.   Promote Civic Responsibility

7.   Reduce the Overall size of Government

8.   Believe in the People

9.   Avoid the Pitfalls of Politics

10.  Maintain Local Independence


You might have noticed that those 10 Tea Party Commandments should come naturally
to anyone calling themselves an American, but as we all know....every one of them is
totally rejected by the LEFT here in America. Shouldn't be hard to deduce who is currently
America's #1 enemy.

----------

Jim Scott (12-17-2014),Rutabaga (12-17-2014),usfan (12-17-2014),Virgil Jones (12-17-2014)

----------


## patrickt

I'm a "strict" conservative who has no problem with gays, is an atheist, supports the Second Amendment and does not think that means everyone can have a grenade launcher or his own nerve gas, and believes Americans should have certain rights over their private property. And, SOTMF has a problem with "strict" conservatives.

----------

Rutabaga (12-17-2014)

----------


## Libhater

> Most American leftists love America as much as most American rightists.


That's bullcrap and you know it. What leftist understands, appreciates and abides by our Constitutional law? I can't name one, can you? Most leftists feel its their right to oppose the 2nd Amendment and to give obummer unbridled executive power to mock and destroy the tenants of the Constitution. Most leftists are antiwar which in layman's terms means their weak on defense and oppose any and all of our foreign affairs that would include deploying a part or all of our military. When was the last time you saw a lefty saluting the American flag, singing God Bless America or saying something good or positive about our nation? Why is it that only lefties want to revise and or destroy our Founding Fathers' legacy that has given us the most productive and free nation in the history of mankind? Lefties don't love America, for the only thing they love is power and a comfy seat on their victim/dependency ride from cradle to grave on Uncle Sam's over bloated teat.

----------

Jim Scott (12-17-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'm a "strict" conservative who has no problem with gays, is an atheist, supports the Second Amendment and does not think that means everyone can have a grenade launcher or his own nerve gas, and believes Americans should have certain rights over their private property. And, SOTMF has a problem with "strict" conservatives.


Now here is where we will see hot debate between conservatives on this board. I've heard said here, that if you are not a bible thumping believer and professor in Jesus Christ, that you are not a conservative.  We don't actually need liberals on this board for excitement, difference of opinion and heated debate. 
The spectrum of folks on this forum is quite good as it stands.

----------

Calypso Jones (12-17-2014),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (12-17-2014),sotmfs (12-17-2014)

----------


## Libhater

> I'm a "strict" conservative who has no problem with gays, is an atheist, supports the Second Amendment and does not think that means everyone can have a grenade launcher or his own nerve gas, and believes Americans should have certain rights over their private property. And, SOTMF has a problem with "strict" conservatives.


Believe it or not I don't have many problems with gays unless they decide to push their alternative lifestyles down our throats (sort of speak), and expect us all to break with tradition by accepting them in as viable married couples. So long as these freaks of nature stay mired in their closets with the door closed, I have no problem with them. I have no problem with your atheism as well, for I'm a true supporter of the atheist Ayn Rand's Capitalistic outlook on life. I'm probably a tad to the RIGHT of Attila the Hun in my philosophy. However, I do seem to sway off track with Conservative thinking by suggesting we make all drugs legal.

----------


## Rutabaga

[QUOTE=sotmfs;471939]


> I think I was responding to someone saying  Blacks burning Whites ,maybe Whites should burn Blacks.
> I said"Whites prefer pulling the heads off of Blacks"
> I was referring to an incident in Texas,I believe,were 3 White guys dragged a Black guy with their truck* until his head came off*.



ok,,,,,the black guy was drug by the feet and the "whipping" motion from slaming into opposite concrete curbs resulted in the seperation of his head from his body...

there are indeed some fucked up people who walk among us...

----------

sotmfs (12-17-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> I'm a "strict" conservative who has no problem with gays, is an atheist, supports the Second Amendment and does not think that means everyone can have a grenade launcher or his own nerve gas, and believes Americans should have certain rights over their private property. And, SOTMF has a problem with "strict" conservatives.


Why do you think I have a problem with "strict"conservatives?
I do not believe I do.I believe some may have a problem with me.

----------


## sotmfs

I have no problem with anyone here.

----------


## NuYawka

> I have no problem with anyone here.


I wouldn't even waste my time having problems with people on the Internet that I never have to meet. 

Sure, some people can be asses, but if I get too upset, I just "change the channel" and check back later on.

----------

sotmfs (12-17-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I wouldn't even waste my time having problems with people on the Internet that I never have to meet. 
> 
> Sure, some people can be asses, but if I get too upset, I just "change the channel" and check back later on.



i think some people forget that THEY control this reality...

----------

sotmfs (12-17-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Why do you think I have a problem with "strict"conservatives?
> I do not believe I do.I believe some may have a problem with me.


Actually I have a feeling that you are rather young, and are growing out of the liberal phase that Sir Winston once spoke about, and figuring out that conservatism is not evil, but a sign of maturity.

----------

Libhater (12-17-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> Actually I have a feeling that you are rather young, and are growing out of the liberal phase that Sir Winston once spoke about, and figuring out that conservatism is not evil, but a sign of maturity.


I am an immature 63 years old,Virgil Jones
.How old are you,my friend?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I am an immature 63 years old,Virgil Jones
> .How old are you,my friend?


Sorry, you got me there, I am only 49. No offense intended, I just see the relative nature between when I was a teenage liberal, and when I grew up and became a conservative.

----------


## sotmfs

> Sorry, you got me there, I am only 49. No offense intended, I just see the relative nature between when I was a teenage liberal, and when I grew up and became a conservative.


Virgil,a hint from an old guy:Read a poster's profile.In my case you would not have had to assume my age! LOL!
Only 49!! I would have kicked your ass 40 years ago!!!

----------

Rutabaga (12-17-2014),Virgil Jones (12-18-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

i'd have beat you all to snot 50 years ago...

ok,,maby not snot or 50 years..

but last week i could have given one of you a darn hard noogie...
[and a good indian burn]...

----------

sotmfs (12-19-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> I am an immature 63 years old,Virgil Jones
> .How old are you,my friend?


Liberalism at every age IS immaturity.  Some take forever to attain wisdom.  Some never.

And I am considerably older than you, and left the Democratic Party more than 50 years ago.  I saw THEN that the DNC was preaching warm fuzzy sounding impossible bullshit.  In the interim, they've got much worse.  They've gone from promoting the impossible to just lying that it works.

----------

RMNIXON (12-19-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> Liberalism at every age IS immaturity.  Some take forever to attain wisdom.  Some never.
> 
> And I am considerably older than you, and left the Democratic Party more than 50 years ago.  I saw THEN that the DNC was preaching warm fuzzy sounding impossible bullshit.  In the interim, they've got much worse.  They've gone from promoting the impossible to just lying that it works.


Dan40,You have paid your dues,that is good.I respect your right to have your opinion.I also respect you for reaching an age considerably older than me.
However,I recognize people do not have to share my opinion to want what they believe is best for their country.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (12-18-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Dan40,You have paid your dues,that is good.I respect your right to have your opinion.I also respect you for reaching an age considerably older than me.
> However,I recognize people do not have to share my opinion to want what they believe is best for their country.


*YOUR* liberal president is on a ruin America campaign.  No one person could make so many glaring mistakes that damages his country.  So he has to be operating according to a plan of destruction.  And *YOU* liberals back him.

----------


## Calypso Jones

People say Obama is stupid.  He's not stupid...he knows exactly what he is doing.   Let's don't co-operate.

----------

Virgil Jones (12-18-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> People say Obama is stupid.  He's not stupid...he knows exactly what he is doing.   Let's don't co-operate.


Obama is actually into sabotage, plain and simple. Conspiracy theory? Lol

----------


## JustPassinThru

> People say Obama is stupid.  He's not stupid...he knows exactly what he is doing.   Let's don't co-operate.


He's stupid.  His handlers and puppetmasters know exactly what they are doing.

If Barry knew, he'd run screaming into the night...never again to be seen.  Because...I see a gallows in his future.  Or a post and a firing squad.  When this nation collapses, the blood will flow; and some of the people who will be angry and be hurting, will be working in the White House and maybe guarding his retarded ass.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> *YOUR* liberal president is on a ruin America campaign.  No one person could make so many glaring mistakes that damages his country.  So he has to be operating according to a plan of destruction.  And *YOU* liberals back him.


His predecessor did a great job of laying the foundation for his work.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> His predecessor did a great job of laying the foundation for his work.


That's right. Every mistake Bush may have made, this moron multiplied it by 5 or 10 times.

----------

